# Cotton Candy/Pink Sugar



## pinkduchon (Sep 14, 2008)

I read in a post somewhere that someone on the forum purchased a terrific FO of cotton candy or pink sugar. I tried to do a search and re-looking on posts throughout the Forum index, but to no avail. If anyone can remember where it is, I would really appreciate a direction to it.
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## igbabygirl (Sep 14, 2008)

I wasn't the one who posted but I got cotton candy from WSP and Pink Sugar from Common Scents LLC.  Like both.  I have only used those in M&P and they did wonderful.


----------



## Harlow (Sep 14, 2008)

Hands down I believe Day star has THE best Pink Sugar.


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome! Do you know if those company's FO turn soap brown, due to vanilla in it?


----------



## Deda (Sep 15, 2008)

Any FO with Vanilla is going to turn tan/brown. 

How deep a tan/brown depends on how much vanilla.  There are some stabilizers that can help lessen the browning, but they are mostly for MP.  I've never come across one that works well with a high vanilla count in CP.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 15, 2008)

Daystars will turn muddy, but you can add  vanilla color stabalizer to combat that.


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 15, 2008)

I make cold process and the stabilizers I have seen are for melt and pour. If anyone knows of one for cold process I would be in your debt!


----------



## Chay (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember Paul posting a recommendation for a Pink Sugar that does not turn brown. I can't remember the company but he would be the one to ask.


----------



## digit (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is the post from Paul using  pink sugar from soapsupplies.net
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... pink+sugar

I got the vanilla stabilizer from Bittercreek for CP, but STILL have not used it.
http://secure.candlesupply.com/catalog_ ... wProduct=0

Digit


----------



## pinkduchon (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Digit. I just ordered some stabilizer from Bitter Creek and will put it to use as soon as it comes in! I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## reallyrita (Oct 12, 2008)

I have the vanilla stabilizer from Bittercreek too.  I have used it several times and it seems to work well.  Soap still goes tan but not that chocolate brown color.  Funny thing, though, sometimes it does not work at all and I can't figure it out.  Maybe it is working and the soap would be even darker without it.  I think that the FOs that are heavy with vanilla have the most trouble being "stabilized."  I use it routinely for those scents...figuring that it is doing some good.


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 12, 2008)

Rita, Have you had problems with oils leaking through when you have used the stabilizer? I made a batch of soap the other day and it was very oily on the outside and it kind of smells weird. Have you noticed this in your soap. Maybe I should have taken some base oils out to compensate for the FO - I used 4 oz. of it.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 12, 2008)

For me Bittercreek has the best pink sugar last a long while


----------

